# Google Chrome Fenstergröße ändern



## Pommes Schwarz Gelb (11. April 2009)

*Google Chrome Fenstergröße ändern*

Hallo ich möchte wissen wie man die Fenstergröße von Chrome beibehalten kann?? Mit Firefox und IE kann ich das ja einfach mit der Maus machen oder eben maximieren, aber mit chrome geht das nicht, wenn ich die Seitenränder an den Rand des Monitors ziehe oder maximiere, kommt beim nächsten Start von Chrome die alte eINSTELLUNG:
kANN MIR DA JEMAND NEN tIPP GEBEN??
MfG PSG


----------



## aurionkratos (11. April 2009)

*AW: Google Chrome Fenstergröße ändern*

Stell mal in der Verknüpfung die Starteinstellung auf maximiert.


----------

